
Oakland Man Charged with Arson After Throwing Molotov Cocktails at Google - r721
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Molotov-Cocktail-Beer-Oakland-Man-Charged-With-Arson-After-Fire-at-Google-in-Mountain-View-385569611.html
======
OedipusRex
>In an interview with police and prosecutors last week, Diaz said he "felt
Google was watching him and it made him upset."

Well, they are.

